#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  不明下水道生物 轟動Youtube網路

## 沃飛爾

http://tw.news.yahoo.com/article/url...115/1mdkz.html
【台灣醒報記者李柏勳報導】上月三十日
一段名為「北卡羅萊那下水道發現不明生命形態」（Unknown Lifeform in North Carolina Sewer!）的Youtube影片，透過Digg等社群網站在網路上開始迅速流傳，截至目前為止，短短兩三天便已累積了超過三百萬的播放次數。
這段影片是在今年四月二十七日，於北卡州羅利市（Raleigh）轄下的開麥隆（Cameron Village），利用下水道攝影機進行管線維護時所攝得，片長約兩分鐘。
影片裡，攝影機在下水道中行進，並且近距離清晰地拍攝到了三個黏附在牆上的肉瘤狀物體，不斷地收縮、如心臟般跳動的畫面，有如驚悚科幻片裡才會出現的恐怖生物一般。這段影片立即在網路上造成轟動。網友熱烈提出各種看法，諸如外星怪獸、變種生物，甚至是知名科幻遊戲《星海爭霸二》的廣告手法，種種天馬行空的臆測紛紛出爐。
就連專家之間，也對這神秘生物的正體產生了相左的意見。北卡羅萊那州立大學生物學教授科瓦克表示，這個瘤狀物可能是由數千個外肛動物門（Bryozoa，又稱苔蘚動物門）生物所形成的群落，屬於無脊椎動物，利用一種稱為觸手冠的構造捕捉水中碎屑為生，一天大概可以移動個一到十公分。他說，這些是無害的生物。
但是國際外肛動物學協會秘書、萊特州立大學生命科學系教授伍德，則持不同見解：「這絕非外肛動物，而是和外肛動物同屬於冠輪動物超門的環節動物門（Annelida）生物。」
伍德甚至斷言，這應當是環帶綱單向蚓目仙女蟲科，疑似顫蚓屬的生物。
他說，顫蚓常被用來做為魚飼料
這種生物通常出現在土壤或是沉積物裡，尤其是在受到污染的水源附近。影片中的顫蚓因為生活在沒有土壤的水管中，所以只好互相盤繞在一起，形成一個類似肉團的東西。


至於那個像心臟在跳動一樣的收縮動作，伍德表示，這是因為群落中的某一隻顫蚓率先收縮
「刺激其他的顫蚓也一起收縮，引發連鎖效應，才會看起來像是一團肉在跳動。」
羅利市公共事業部環境協調員布全同意伍德的看法，表示部門裡的生物學者也證實這是顫蚓沒錯。
布全認為下水道裡可能有一些小樹根伸了進去，讓那些顫蚓有了纏繞的地方。實際上，下水道的寬度僅有六吋（約十五公分），而顫蚓群落的大小只有大約半吋。
他說，攝影機的燈很燙，顫蚓的收縮有可能正是由攝影機的燈光所引起。布全表示，他們目前沒有要清掉這些顫蚓的打算。「牠們沒什麼害處。」


..................................................
影片：
*Unknown Lifeform in North Carolina Sewer!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcKpx2DxGwY
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TcKpx2DxGwY&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TcKpx2DxGwY&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

前不久 才看到這篇

這真的很特殊呢"" 奇妙的生物

世界上不可思議的東西真的很多

----------


## 沃飛爾

*補充：*

*顫蚓*
...............................................................................
顫 蚓 是 魚 類 愛 吃 的 活 餌 ， 在 二 十 幾 年 前 乃 是 台 灣 養 殖 業 的 餵 魚 飼 料 ，
 隨 著 時 代 的 進 步 ， 已 被 便 利 的 飼 料 給 取 代 ， 現 在 則 是 釣 餌 中 的 聖 品 。 


顫 蚓 俗 稱 *紅 蟲* （一般搖蚊的幼蟲也稱：*紅蟲*...因其體液含血紅素的關係，所以呈現紅色，跟顫 蚓不同種）

 顫 蚓泛 指 環 節 動 物 門 貧 毛 綱 顫 蚓 科 (Tubificidae) 的 水 生 蚯 蚓 ， 常 見 於 河 川 中 下 游 河 段 有 機 物 質 含 量 高 的 泥 灘 地 。
 牠 們 為 雌 雄 同 體 、 行 異 體 授 精 的 種 類 ， 體 型 細 長 且 較 陸 生 蚯 蚓 小 ， 體 長 1 ～ 3 cm， 體 寬 直 徑 小 於 0.5 cm
 常 把 頭 埋 在 泥 巴 下 吃 有 機 碎 屑 ， 而 尾 巴 在 水 中 擺 動 ， 增 加 氧 氣 吸 收 ， 所 以 在 溶 氧 量 極 低 的 河 底 也 可 以 生 活 
就 因 為 尾 巴 擺 動 的 行 為 ， 而 被 稱 為 顫 蚓 
諸 如 霍 甫 水 絲 蚓 (Limnodrilus hoffmeisteri)
中 華 擬 顫 蚓 (Rhyacodrilus sinicus) 
正 顫 蚓 (Tubifex tubifex) 等 種 類 

皆 統 稱 為 顫 蚓 。


*自然保育季刊*：顫 蚓介紹
http://nature.tesri.gov.tw/tesriusr/...w.cfm?IDNo=742

----------


## FUATORU

看到這個讓我聯想到 異型的電影

牆上都好多陀肉...

----------


## 旌‧萊特

為什麼旁邊也會跟著動阿阿阿!!!

看起來好噁心 好可怕!!!  :jcdragon-ahh:  

下水道真是個恐怖的地方...

----------


## 米果斯

哇～米果看影片 加吃涼麵 =口=||
還好沒吐
其實我看了根本沒感覺說XD
世界上果然還是有一堆特殊的東西阿=W=
提外話:
星海爭霸二 米果好想玩喔
不過不知道出了咩～
蟲族變的更強的樣子@@

----------


## Hewie

看起來好可愛喔～！
這種場景我都是在電影中看過，很少在現實有類似的東西呢。
說真的世界很大，無奇不有，通常都在人煙稀少或是極端的環境比較常見吧？

----------


## GOOSE

很可愛+1

不知道為甚麼想到史萊姆（這應該無關吧？

所以顫蚓們可能是困在裡頭，只能纏在小樹根上而出不去囉？好可憐（同情心氾濫的傢伙……）

顫蚓的名字好可愛（抖抖抖～

----------


## tsume

> 甚至是知名科幻遊戲《星海爭霸二》的廣告手法，種種天馬行空的臆測紛紛出爐。


姆!!
沒錯!!我正想這麼說!!!!!
超像的!!

果然下水道裡怪東西一大堆
不過這種生物還真沒看過呢

一團團濕濕黏黏的
不知道用東西戳他會怎樣呢~~(炸

----------


## 沃飛爾

> 甚至是知名科幻遊戲《星海爭霸二》的廣告手法，種種天馬行空的臆測紛紛出爐。
> 			
> 		
> 
> 姆!!
> 沒錯!!我正想這麼說!!!!!
> 超像的!!
> 
> 果然下水道裡怪東西一大堆
> ...


其實戳他的話，他會一直抖抖抖....歐

...............................
*其實顫蚓是重金屬污染的救星*

顫蚓犧牲自己的身體，來吸收並和成水中的重金屬，使水中的重金屬固化、結晶化，來淨化水質

布袋蓮、水蠟燭（香浦）....等水生植物，也都是這樣的植物
他們吸收水中的污染物，然後儲存在體內，然後當自己本體死亡時，這些重金屬就會結晶化、固化被封印在植物的身體裡然後成為泥土，迴歸自然

一般污水廠、工廠的廢水淨化裡，布袋蓮就是佔一個很重要的吸收金屬離子的角色
.........................................................................................
*顫 蚓 在 重 金 屬 環 境 的 應 變 之 道*

鉛 、 鎘 、 汞 是 常 見 的 重 金 屬 污 染 元 素 ， 會 阻 斷 負 責 生 命 功 能 的 各 種 生 化 作 用 ， 引 起 中 毒 反 應 。 重 金 屬 會 經 由 攝 食 及 呼 吸 的 途 徑 ， 進 入 顫 蚓 的 體 內 並 累 積 在 表 皮 及 腸 壁 細 胞 。
 Klerks 及 Bartholomew(1991) 在 紐 約 漢 得 森 河(Hudson River) 重 金 屬 污 染 的 水 塘 區 發 現 
 當 金 屬 被 吸 收 到 霍 甫 水 絲 蚓 的 表 皮 或 腸 壁 細 胞 時(霍 甫 水 絲 蚓 在 後 述 簡 稱 為 水 絲 蚓)
 會 誘 導 細 胞 合 成 金 屬 硫 蛋 白 (metallothionein)， 這 些 金 屬 硫 蛋 白 與 各 種 金 屬 接 合 後 ， 會 被 運 送 到 細 胞 裡 的 胞 器 ─ 溶 小 體 (lysosomes) 中 儲 存 隔 離 。 
此 外 ， 這 些 金 屬 也 可 能 形 成 金 屬 顆 粒 ， 在 細 胞 外 的 組 織 間 沉 澱 ， 金 屬 顆 粒 平 均 粒 徑 約 有 30 μ m， 其 成 分 除 金 屬 外 ， 還 有 碳 酸 鹽 、 磷 酸 鹽 及 硫 等 ， 雖 然 詳 細 的 形 成 機 制 尚 不 清 楚 
但 Brown (1982) 推 測 可 能 是 過 多 的 金 屬 離 子 進 入 細 胞 的 內 質 網 或 高 基 氏 體 內 形 成 小 泡 ， 在 小 泡 內 進 行 脫 水 作 用 ， 便 形 成 金 屬 顆 粒 ， 再 運 送 到 細 胞 外 的 腔 室 沉 積 ， 將 有 毒 金 屬 有 效 隔 離 ， 有 儲 存 或 解 毒 之 功 能 。

但 是 當 累 積 的 金 屬 濃 度 太 高 沒 有 排 除 時 
 仍 然 會 造 成 顫 蚓 的 死 亡 ， 因 此 ， 牠 還 有 進 一 步 的 排 毒 機 制 。
 Back (1990) 發 現 顫 蚓 的 尾 部 有 較 多 的 溶 小 體 ， 可 以 吸 收 更 多 的 金 屬 儲 存 隔 離 在 尾 部 的 表 皮 細 胞 或 腸 道 的 上 皮 組 織 間 。
 當 金 屬 累 積 儲 存 到 一 定 濃 度 時 ， 尾 端 體 節 與 體 節 之 間 的 隔 膜 處 便 會 凹 陷 裂 開 ， 將 尾 部 自 割 ， 一 般 自 割 的 長 度 可 達 體 長 的 1/3 或 1/4， 這 種 現 象 在 其 他 種 類 也 有 發 現 ， 如 正 顫 蚓 (Lucan-Bouche 1999)。 
由 於 顫 蚓 有 很 強 的 再 生 能 力 ， 因 此 ， 自 割 後 經 過 約 兩 個 星 期 的 時 間 ， 可 以 再 生 新 的 尾 巴 ， 並 不 會 造 成 傷 害 ， 而 斷 掉 的 尾 巴 會 皺 縮 成 念 珠 狀 退 化 消 失 ， 不 會 變 成 另 一 個 新 的 個 體 。

在 金 屬 污 染 區 生 長 的 水 絲 蚓 ， 可 以 利 用 金 屬 硫 蛋 白 及 金 屬 顆 粒 的 形 成 ， 達 到 解 除 金 屬 毒 性 的 作 用 。 
不 過 ， Wallace (199 :Cool:  發 現 離 金 屬 污 染 區 相 距 不 到 1.3 km未 受 到 金 屬 污 染 處 生 長 的 水 絲 蚓 ， 只 有 金 屬 硫 蛋 白 的 解 毒 機 制 ， 沒 有 金 屬 顆 粒 沉 積 在 組 織 間 。
 在 污 染 區 生 長 的 水 絲 蚓 金 屬 累 積 量 是 未 受 污 染 區 的 4 倍 ， 這 顯 示 污 染 區 水 絲 蚓 形 成 金 屬 顆 粒 的 機 制 提 高 了 他 們 忍 受 高 濃 度 重 金 屬 污 染 的 能 力 。

這 兩 區 位 於 漢 得 森 河 同 一 側 ， 其 地 區 的 微 氣 候 、 地 理 條 件 相 似 ， 卻 因 一 區 受 到 金 屬 污 染 ， 造 成 兩 區 的 水 絲 蚓 族 群 在 生 理 上 的 差 異 

可 見 環 境 是 顯 現 族 群 差 異 的 重 要 因 子 ， 環 境 的 作 用 就 像 是 造 物 主 的 雙 手 ， 不 斷 地 修 飾 族 群 的 表 現 ， 不 論 是 生 理 或 是 外 形 上 ， 就 像 環 境 的 重 金 屬 污 染 引 發 水 絲 蚓 解 毒 機 制 的 強 化 。

*顫 蚓 ─ 河 川 的 金 屬 過 濾 器*

依 據 濃 縮 效 應 ， 食 用 污 染 區 水 絲 蚓 的 生 物 應 該 吸 收 了 較 高 的 金 屬 量 ， 但 是 Wallace (199 :Cool:  將 兩 區 的 水 絲 蚓 餵 給 草 蝦 (Palaemontes pugio) 吃 ， 結 果 草 蝦 體 內 的 金 屬 含 量 沒 有 差 異 ， 顯 示 污 染 區 的 食 物 鏈 濃 縮 效 應 和 非 污 染 區 相 當 。 
在 食 用 污 染 區 水 絲 蚓 的 草 蝦 糞 便 中 ， 有 金 屬 顆 粒 存 在 ， 說 明 了 這 些 金 屬 顆 粒 是 無 法 被 草 蝦 消 化 吸 收 的 。
 顫 蚓 就 好 像 河 川 裡 高 效 率 的 金 屬 過 濾 器 ， 可 以 將 溶 解 在 水 中 的 重 金 屬 固 定 於 體 內 形 成 顆 粒 ， 這 些 金 屬 顆 粒 再 隨 著 捕 食 者 的 糞 便 ， 或 是 顫 蚓 自 割 退 化 的 尾 巴 沉 降 到 底 質 中 ， 這 不 只 減 少 了 水 體 中 的 有 毒 金 屬 ， 也 使 得 污 染 區 的 食 物 鏈 濃 縮 效 應 嚴 重 性 減 小 。

是 不 是 可 由 大 量 顫 蚓 自 割 斷 尾 的 現 象 
 判 斷 環 境 受 到 了 重 金 屬 污 染 呢 ？ 事 實 不 然 ， Meller 在 1998年 發 現 有 機 氯 農 藥 靈 丹 (lindane) 也 會 引 起 正 顫 蚓 及 霍 甫 水 絲 蚓 自 割 斷 尾 ， 這 顯 示 不 只 重 金 屬 會 引 起 自 割 ， 其 他 類 型 的 污 染 物 也 會 有 相 同 的 結 果 。 因 此 ， 看 到 大 量 的 顫 蚓 斷 尾 ， 可 判 斷 環 境 已 受 到 污 染 ， 但 是 何 種 造 成 的 污 染 及 污 染 的 程 度 ， 仍 需 做 進 一 步 的 檢 驗 。

環 境 決 定 了 生 物 的 生 存 條 件 ， 如 今 環 境 被 過 度 開 發 及 破 壞 ， 已 不 像 過 去 穩 定 ， 使 得 能 夠 適 應 現 在 環 境 的 生 物 越 來 越 少 ， 就 連 人 類 依 賴 過 濾 器 來 過 濾 空 氣 及 水 維 持 健 康 的 情 形 也 日 漸 增 加 。 目 前 已 有 蚯 蚓 生 物 反 應 器 用 於 處 理 有 機 廢 棄 物 ， 不 僅 適 宜 處 理 農 村 人 畜 糞 便 ， 也 能 有 效 地 分 解 城 市 生 活 垃 圾 ， 而 環 節 動 物 的 另 一 成 員 ─ 顫 蚓 ， 也 許 是 重 金 屬 污 染 生 物 反 應 器 的 明 日 之 星 呢 ！


資料來源：
*自然保育季刊*

http://nature.tesri.gov.tw/tesriusr/...w.cfm?IDNo=742

----------


## 照

好酷喔喔喔喔喔 XDXDXDXDDXDXDXDXD


一開始的那一團顫蚓一直收縮 
收縮的同時還變成黑色的真是嚇到我了

其實那是陰影的關係吧
而且那個下水道還這麼小一個應該很暗

了解其涵義之後就絕得他們很可愛WWW
真不敢相信但是我真有這種想法XD

其實牠不是一個球體   而是很多條聚集而成  好酷~XD

讓我想到『一為全，全唯一』的說法XD

既然沒害那就好啦    
但是一開始我以為是變種的蚯蚓

----------


## 狼佐

> 一團團濕濕黏黏的
> 不知道用東西戳他會怎樣呢~~(炸


爆炸!!
(轟)

我怎麼覺得有點噁心囧..
尤其是收縮的時候嚇了我一跳(汗汗汗)

感覺好像某種東西的心臟

若所有的蟲子都像這樣團結起來一定可以打敗人類XD?
(變成一顆超大的蟲球壓死人)

----------


## 寒楓獵犬

這.........實在太.....噁了～
看完後有點不舒服(先去廁所吐～)

----------


## 戰狼奶酪

這...奶酪覺得好噁心...我不喜歡昆蟲...小時候被昆蟲嚇到太多次了...幼稚園時還被超大隻的蚯蚓嚇到過...從此就不喜歡濕濕黏黏的東西或生物...= =  :jcdragon-@@:

----------


## 胡狼烏加

好像某種異形的卵~~

不過看文字上說實際的大小好像很小(幾公分而已)

這就是放大看所產生的另類效果吧~~

超有趣的=W=

----------

